
Will my iPhone become old next week? - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/12/30/willMyIphoneBecomeOldNextW.html
======
arepb
A different way to phrase this might be: to some bleeding edge tech people,
their iPhone will become old every week. Looking only at Android, if it
continues to grow like it did in 2010, it is not unreasonable to think about
50 or so major Android-enabled phone releases in a year. Each one with perhaps
a micro improvement on an iPhone feature. Jobs can only update the iPhone
every 12 months, more or less.

